

Bitcoin 2013 Ease of Use Panel [video] - enmaku
http://codinginmysleep.com/bitcoin-2013-ease-of-use-panel-featuring-me/

======
quantabytes
Many of the presentations from the Bitcoin 2013 conference were uploaded to
YouTube today:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUOP0P68GJ3BGjfqoLLnzA...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUOP0P68GJ3BGjfqoLLnzAefk3ZzXQtJ7)

------
vessenes
I got a curseword-laden request in my inbox that I never hold the mic so close
to my mouth again.

Noted, thank you. :)

~~~
enmaku
Hah, yes "eating the mic" is a common error. Welcome to the wonderful world of
audio production :P

Though, to be fair, the audio tech should have turned the gain down on your
mic - it's a common error that's easy to compensate for.

